# Blue cheese tiny tarts



## kadesma (Dec 31, 2006)

I had a package of prepared puff pastry staring at me today, so being I didn't have much to do, I took it out cut it into about 20 squares per sheet. I put it on a sheet lined with parchment paper, pricked the dough  then covered it and weighed it down. Baked it in a 400  oven about  15 min. While baking I crumbled up some nice blue cheese and sliced some pears, as thin as I could..When we come home later tonight I'll top the puff pastry first with the blue cheese stick it under the broiler to melt the cheese, then top with a pear slice when I take them out of the oven.. I tried one and it tasted yummy and they sure were easy to do.
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 1, 2007)

Very innovative, cj!!  And they sound yummy!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 1, 2007)

As always Kadesma, sounds fantastic. I still wish we were neighbors.


----------



## Jenyfari (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds great. I love anything with blue cheese in it.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2007)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Very innovative, cj!! And they sound yummy!!


SC,
I have to admit it, I loved them 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> As always Kadesma, sounds fantastic. I still wish we were neighbors.


Thanks Michele,
they are good and I wish the same 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2007)

Jenyfari said:
			
		

> Sounds great. I love anything with blue cheese in it.


Thank you Jeny, I hope you get a chance to try them sometime..I love them.

kadesma


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 15, 2007)

Omigosh! 
I've just seen this - wonderful idea!  Definitely going to copy it!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2007)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Omigosh!
> I've just seen this - wonderful idea! Definitely going to copy it!


Thanks Clive, hope you enjoy them.

kadesma


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 16, 2007)

That sounds great, it would probably even work with those small phyllo cups too.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2007)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> That sounds great, it would probably even work with those small phyllo cups too.


I don't know why not \sara, they are great I've used them many times. Just never thought to try them with the pears and cheese.. Thanks for getting me thinking in a different direction.

kadesma


----------

